# Art Center - Graduate Film



## Chris W (Jun 17, 2019)

This thread is for the general discussion of the film school Art Center - Graduate Film. Please add to the discussion here.


----------



## FilmSchool.org (Aug 19, 2020)

The film school Art Center - Graduate Film has been updated:

Updated application deadline and acceptance data


----------



## FilmSchool.org (Mar 12, 2021)

The film school Art Center - Graduate Film has been updated:

Added new Acceptance Data tab with up to date acceptance data calculated from our application database.


----------



## Fangjian Li (Mar 28, 2021)

hi, is there anyone?


----------

